# Torchwood, the TV show!



## Rosey (Jul 23, 2009)

Anyone a Torchwood fan? I know the UK has already seen Children of the Earth but it's this week here! Every day Torchwood, I am in heaven!


----------



## Deda (Jul 23, 2009)

My world crumbled and I nearly cried real tears the day I found out John Barrowman was gay.  I would have left my husband for Capt. Jack!  

I never miss Torchwood!  It's a guilty pleasure.  I save them up on the DVR or OnDemand and watch, then I watch them again.


----------



## Rosey (Jul 23, 2009)

He is a HUNK! 

I have been loving the insider things too!

I DVR them too and wait for peace and quiet and then watch it!

Don't talk to me during Torchwood or Dr Who (and a few other shows....)


----------



## Rosey (Jul 23, 2009)

ok so i won't say anything except for: noooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!

lol


----------



## vivcarm (Jul 24, 2009)

Oh it was good, wasn't it, I sat gripped to the edge of my seat, it can't be the last one can it, surely not, they haven't said yet if they are going to commission a new series yet! Oh the waiting!  Have seen what the new Doctor is going to be wearing, not sure, but I like Matt Smith, and think Moffat will be good, writes lots of darker episodes, ooh I can't wait............


----------



## Rosey (Jul 24, 2009)

For Dr Who, they are getting a new doctor and there are only a few episodes this year.

I can't imagine they would stop Torchwood..then again, they have gotten rid of a lot of good shows lately. There's one more tonight!


----------



## Deda (Jul 24, 2009)

Dr. Who's great, but I haven't seen much this year.  Are they replacing David Tennant?  I thinks absolutely adorable.  I do like Martha better than Rose, I always wanted to hand her a tissue to get some of that gooey lip gloss off her mouth.


----------



## Rosey (Jul 24, 2009)

Yeah they are replacing him with a young cute guy. He has been my favorite doctor so far.

I liked Martha but I really liked Donna.


----------



## Deda (Jul 24, 2009)

OMG, Donna!  Did you see the Catherine Tate Show episode where she did the "I Can Do That" Skit?  She was working for a company and filled in as the translator for a big meeting.  Like 10 different languages, shes just starts looking at all the people and jabbering in these different accents, not saying anything, just making up random words. There all looking at her like she's nuts.  To the Asian guy shes like Hong Chong Bong - on and on, I swear it was so funny and so wrong.

Anyway - Catherine Tate fan, too.


----------



## Deda (Jul 24, 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Id_mWMujoBE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Id_mWMujoBE[/ame]

Too funny.


----------



## Rosey (Jul 24, 2009)

That is so wrong..lol


----------



## Rosey (Jul 25, 2009)

Well that was a good show..wow!


----------



## vivcarm (Jul 28, 2009)

The new Doctor and his companion for any one who cares to have a peek!
http://www.bbc.co.uk/doctorwho/s4/misc/ ... d_karen_01


----------



## Rosey (Jul 28, 2009)

I don't want David Tennant to leave. This guy better a heck of an actor.

*goes and pouts*


----------



## vivcarm (Jul 28, 2009)

I know he is going to be a hard one to beat, have seen this guy act, and I think that he should be ok, but as ever time will tell! My daughter is distraught that he is leaving! I was hoping that with Steven Moffat and Matt Smith it might go a bit gothic until I saw his new outfit   Tom Baker was my Doctor!


----------



## Rosey (Jul 28, 2009)

i never watched the old ones..maybe i should get into them now.

Every doctor takes time to get used to although I really liked Lady Christina. She's got spunk. This new one looks a little too goody two shoes.


----------



## vivcarm (Jul 29, 2009)

The new one comes from Inverness which is about 15 mins away from where I stay. I wasn't sure about Catherine Tate when she was first announced, as I was just sick of her, watched her show too many times! But I have to admit, she was my fave companion, another tough one to beat!  So I think I am going to give her the benifit of the doubt for now. Looking forward to the next special.


----------



## Deda (Jul 29, 2009)

vivcarm said:
			
		

> The new one comes from Inverness which is about 15 mins away from where I stay.



That's close to Fortrose, no?  My in-laws have a house there.  The house has a cute little name, Cottage something or other.  It's on the water, very old, very small and OMG beautiful.

What an amazing place to live!  You're very lucky!


----------



## Rosey (Jul 29, 2009)

I ♥ the UK. I lived in Preston, Lancs for a year and loved it. I went up to Scotland and visited London but I never got to go to Whales. We went to Dublin once too. Definitely want to go back.


----------



## vivcarm (Jul 30, 2009)

Deda said:
			
		

> vivcarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Next village Avoch, what a small world! That is so wierd you talk to people on the other side of the world and whoo! Nobody ever really knows where I come from! Is the house near the harbour? We used to have a house by the shore in Avoch, but it got too small, once DD got a bit bigger , but I did love living by the sea!


----------



## Deda (Jul 30, 2009)

Yes!  The house overlooks the Harbor.  Canonbury?

They bought the house in 2002 so they would be close to great golfing.  Now that they're nearing late 70's they will likely sell in a couple years and live full time Tucson, AZ.  It's getting to hard for them to keep traveling back and forth, I don't know all the regulations, but they can only stay there for so long before they have to return to the US.


----------



## vivcarm (Jul 31, 2009)

They might know my Dad then, he goes Golfing a LOT! Strange world isn't it!


----------

